

Immigration Overhaul Wins Panel’s Backing in the Senate - kevingibbon
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/22/us/politics/leahy-voices-optimism-as-panel-continues-work-on-immigration-bill.html?hp&_r=0

======
dmix
> Mr. Hatch’s amendment clarifies distinctions between companies in which the
> majority of engineers and computer technicians are Americans, and companies
> with mostly foreign workers. Under the measure, more stringent restrictions
> would apply to the companies with a foreign labor force, like many Indian
> outsourcing companies, raising incentives to hire more Americans.

As a Canadian working for companies remotely in SF. Can someone explain to me
what this means for remote engineers?

Edit: Found the wikipedia page
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Border_Security,_Economic_Oppor...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Border_Security,_Economic_Opportunity,_and_Immigration_Modernization_Act_of_2013)

I'm curious if the restrictions on tech companies will be lifted, for example
for H1B visas

> "additional recruiting requirements are added that require positions first
> be posted on a government website for 30 days and offered first to qualified
> U.S. workers."

------
product50
Does this bill say anything on making green card process quicker for
Indians/Chinese citizens?

~~~
klipt
Yes, it gets rid of the per-country quotas.

